# Last night Trump Comments!!!!



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Guys did you see what trump said last night to reporters??

You guys know what this represents? Maybe it's the calm before the storm," he said. Reporters instantly started shouting questions, primarily, "What storm?" Trump replied by repeating his earlier comment: "It could be, the calm, the calm before the storm." Again, reporters asked him what he meant, and if the storm had anything to do with Iran or ISIS, and again, Trump did not answer. Instead, he said "the world's greatest military people" were in the room, and they were going to enjoy their evening.





What do you guys think it is forreal? I like to hear everyone thoughts..


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> When reporters tried to ask Trump to be more specific, he commented that America has the "world's great military people" before saying, "You'll find out."


?Calm before the storm?: President Trump sets Twitter ablaze with cryptic messages about the future | Conservative News Today


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Heard about it this morning driving in.
Sounded to me like he is setting up a response to NK's recent ordnance movements.
What that response is will be anyone's guess. I would hope that only he and Mattis know at this point. Too many leaks to trust anyone else.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea for sure... this makes me nervous


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

well something is going to happen for sure!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

He needs to keep quiet, especially if it's a military storm. Why warn our enemy that we're going to act soon.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe it was burrito night at the White House?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

yessss lol



Sasquatch said:


> Maybe it was burrito night at the White House?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Could be a national thing vs international although I would not bet that way. What about additional White House turn over? What about a sweeping policy change? Economic and safety initiative for inner cities? What ever he does the left will ensure that there is a bfs ( that's big storm).


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Watch,he will can Tillerson......thats the storm.....who wants to bet?.:icon_surprised:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Heard about it this morning driving in.
> Sounded to me like he is setting up a response to NK's recent ordnance movements.
> What that response is will be anyone's guess. I would hope that only he and Mattis know at this point. Too many leaks to trust anyone else.


that'd be my guess also - an embargo and a cargo search of any suspiciously flagged ships - crap like this Egyptian arms shipment can't be happening ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Shepherd Smith is an idiot liberal on fox, he is the one that took Trumps jacking with the media and turned into booming NK


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

He likes to be the center of the news ..good or bad he doesn't care as long as he doninates. Stated that in his book & it hasn't changed . The left is to stupid & doesn't read I guess.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Trump has been quiet about NK for the last few weeks and I'm no longer hearing any news about US ship movements, almost as if they were preparing for something. I suspect Trump has decided that he has given China and NK enough time. If NK shoots another missile or tests another nuke I wouldn't be surprised if the US starts bombing and Trump made that comment to give NK one last warning.

Keep in mind that about a week ago China "media" started suggesting that China may be better off financially with a united Korea as a neighbor and the current NK regime gone.


----------



## KimJongsButtHole (Oct 2, 2017)

Something is bound to happen. I don't see how this could end peacefully.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Before he made his comments he was talking about ISIS , Iran and North Korea. 

Thus the questions/ concern by reporters. Lets hope we do not read about this in the history books like we do many of he missteps of the past. 

I am very concerned with his lack of discipline when he is talking. I fear he will unnecessarily start a war .


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

MI.oldguy said:


> Watch,he will can Tillerson......thats the storm.....who wants to bet?.:icon_surprised:


I have 7 pm 6 October in a pool . I do not know looks like I might have to pay out but we do still have 3.5 hours left so who knows.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Nope. Tuesday was national taco day. THAT storm passed Wednesday morning around 3 a.m.

But I like the way you think.



Sasquatch said:


> Maybe it was burrito night at the White House?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I wouldn't even call him rocket man, more like rocket boy. Talked with a few folks, this guy is a punk, he has to be way off the deep end if he thinks he will bully the USA.
Trump is just the kinda guy to slap him up some. Why wait for something to happen, they took out bin laden take out this joker too. jmo


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They have been gearing up for war for some time. So many balls in the air. One ball may hit the ground next week.

North Korea 'ready to test new high range missile capable of hitting US west coast' - Mirror Online


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

If only it were this simple: (spoiler alert WW3 & conclusion of "The Interview" linked below.)


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Well, if he blasts NK once a bird is airborne, we will see who was right, in regards to War.. NK has manpower. But, we have modern Firepower..
I will buy some popcorn...


----------

